# GX-24, Tackle Twill, and Other Odd Q's



## nilbog57 (Jul 10, 2007)

Hello, I just received the Roland GX-24 (first cutter) and I have a few questions. I bought the cutter and a heat press to cut and apply tackle twill. The twill is on its way so I haven't practice cutting any twill yet.

-at Wellington House - your source for Stahls' and sign vinyl products , they sell a tackle twill blade. Has anyone ever used these? I was all set to buy the 60 degree blade until I saw this. How long would the blade stay sharp?

-When altering names on a football jersey, I would attach the tackle twill letters on a nameplate, which is a piece of polyester or mesh, and then sew the nameplate to the jersey. The old nameplates I have seem to have an adhesive backing on it so it can be pressed unto the jersey before sewing. The new material I'm working with does not have the adhesive backing. Where would I get such backing to apply to my materials? Once the backing is applied, would the GX-24 have the ability to cut it?

-Finally, is there any where I can buy a dust cover for the cutter?

Any help in any of these questions is much appreciated.


----------



## lauerja (Aug 8, 2006)

I use a normal 60 degree blade when cutting the twill on my Roland and have not run into any issues with it. Once the balde starts getting a bit dull I increase the downforce a bit and everything works great.

Twill USA sells a backing (PSA90) on a 15" wide roll. You heat press the twill to it then you can run it through your cutter, cut and weed it, then heat press on. Since the twill was cut with a cutter, you are probably going to want to outline it with some other vinyl so the edges don't fray over time.


----------



## nilbog57 (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks for the info, I have an account at TwillUSA but never thought to look for the backing there.

If I sew the edge of the twill to the jersey, would that minimize fraying?


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

You can also use a 45 degree carbide blade for cutting twill if you are looking for an alternative.


----------



## nilbog57 (Jul 10, 2007)

Josh,
If I'm cutting twill and then want to cut some sports film do I switch the blade back to the 45 degree one or can I cut that with the 60 degree blade as well?


Sorry about all the questions.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

nilbog57 said:


> Josh,
> If I'm cutting twill and then want to cut some sports film do I switch the blade back to the 45 degree one or can I cut that with the 60 degree blade as well?
> 
> 
> Sorry about all the questions.


I'm not sure how thick sports film is, but I would guess that you should use the 45 degree on this. It might be a good idea to order another blade holder for your cutter that way you can easily toggle between the two different blades without having to set it up each time...


----------



## nilbog57 (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks Josh. Good thinking about buying another holder. An obvious remedy that I failed to see. lol


----------



## kriscad (Dec 18, 2006)

we use a laser cutter and twillusa products to do it... clients love it


----------



## stitcherlady (Jan 20, 2009)

Twill USA sells a backing (PSA90) on a 15" wide roll. You heat press the twill to it then you can run it through your cutter, cut and weed it, then heat press on. Since the twill was cut with a cutter, you are probably going to want to outline it with some other vinyl so the edges don't fray over time.[/quote]

I got some of this PSA90 which I like but it didn't seem to be a heavy enough carrier to run through the cutter. What am I doing wrong, but I am using my own chino twill fabric. Would there happen to be another product out on the market that may have a thicker carrier?? Otherwise it's perfect and it could be me.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I use www.cleancutblade.com for all my blades. They sure outlast OEM


----------

